# love, Love, LOVE Chris & Tell! Lancome, BB & MAC Haul



## Ms. Z (Feb 19, 2010)

Lancôme’s Pout-a-Porter collection Chris & Tell Limited Edition Lipstick
*swatch: Chris & Tell worn on pigmented lips w/o lipliner or lipgloss. 


Jan-Feb 2010 Hauls
BB  *Cabo Coral* L/S & Pot Rouge, Melon lip gloss
Lancome Chris & Tell L/s & Teal Kiss eye liner

Other items I purchased not in the photos
L/G : Ember Glow & Pink Lemonade


----------



## n_c (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2010)

chris and tell looks lovely! lots of nice things for you to enjoy =D


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 21, 2010)

I love your haul! Enjoy the fabulous items!

Does Chris & Tell have a number or is it only named? Thanks!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 22, 2010)

love your haul hope you enjoy


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Aah nice haul! I need Chris & Tell too
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I love your haul! Enjoy the fabulous items!

Does Chris & Tell have a number or is it only named? Thanks!_

 
I don't see a number on the tube.
info Lancme - L'Absolu Rouge Chris & Tell sold out


----------

